# Sticky  Welcome to our NEW Cartier Forum



## Ernie Romers

Watchuseek is proud and honored to introduce our new Cartier Forum. We strongly believe that we have many members and visitors with a special interest in this fine watch brand. The forum will be moderated by Hugh aka Athram.

We wish you a pleasant and informative stay at our Cartier forum.


----------



## leicamaster

I'm glad you opened this forum!


----------



## HPoirot

Yay!!

Glad to see this powerhouse getting their own subforum.

I really admire how Cartier has made itself a force to be reckoned with in the horological world despite having its roots in jewelry!


----------



## Packleader

Step 1: Cartier on my forums. 

Step 2: Cartier on my wrist.



Step 1 complete! Now for Step 2 ....

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## timmy2guns

Thanks for this! I just joined the forum after getting my first real watch- Ronde Solo de Cartier.


----------



## OhioMade

Thanks for this forum! I have always wanted a Cartier zone at WUS.


----------



## MOV

I look forward to seeing some beautiful Cartier timepieces!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kmsick

My favorite Cartier!


----------



## MOV

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anglo79

I love my pasha 42m W3018651 , they re released the pasha line this year i belive, the hobnail pin lugs are so different to most dress watches, think that was a Gerald Genta design call.


----------



## Anglo79




----------



## ryancharles

Hey watch folks,
I have a question for those who know way more about Cartier then I. I have never owned one, but would like to purchase a Cartier Santos Galbee from the 90s. Are you able to remove the integrated bracelet and wear a leather strap and do you need special end links from Cartier to swap the bracelet for a strap? 
thanks
Ryan


----------



## Superdeluxe67

Love my Ballon Bleu


----------



## daveolson5

My two, Cartier Tank Solar Beat quartz and Tank Francaise 18 k WG, automatic.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

